# Lamb Ribs



## boarsmokin (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, anyone whom may have read my intro in roll call knows my story with lamb ribs... I just got commissioned to do 250 racks at the end of the month !!  And get paid for it, scared to death...but I'm gonna do it,,LOL  Obviously that many wont fit in my pits, I have an UDB, and a 22 1/2 " Weber as well as the 4' Gator Pit.  Was thinking I'd give them enough time to get smoke ring, then finish in a conventional commercial oven to tenderness..Any thought's on that?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi BoarSmokin! I just wanted to let you know I moved this thread over to the "Lamb" forum. I think you will get a lot more exposure to your question over there instead of in "Roll Call" which is pretty much just for introductions. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2012)

I have not done Lamb Ribs but your plan is sound and there is no shame in oven finishing...JJ


----------



## boarsmokin (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you, I still a bit confused navigating around, I'll get it eventually,,LOL


----------



## boarsmokin (Jul 7, 2012)

Good, I felt a little guilty about that. Yay, my big pizza ovens will hold 250 perfect.


----------



## boarsmokin (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, one other thing. Have the their little chine bone removed first, I didn't on the first go around, and they were hard to cut through and around at service time.


----------

